# Small lock that I can carry with me...?



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I just picked up a new setup and will once again be worried about someone walking off with it. The resort we frequent does have ski check but it's not easy to get to. The board holders outside of the lodge entrance are $1.25 per use and that can add up. I don't spend much time in the lodge but having a lock would be nice.

Is there something on the market that maybe wraps around my binding when not in use? I could also find a way to incorporate it into my jacket. 

I realize most locks can be cut but I want to at least discourage the spontaneous thief. Any small locks out there made for this purpose?

Thanks.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Not sure about anything that small, but I use a retractable Kryptonite combo lock kind of like DAKINE Cool Lock at REI.com . Small enough to fit in my jacket or pants' side pocket without bothering me at all.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I use something similar, it's super portable. And yup, it's easily cut, but it's not as easy as taking the unlocked board next to mine...


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

burton leashlock. as small as theft deterrants get. check it out on burton`s website. i don`t use a leash, i just stash it in my pocket.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a pretty sturdy bicycle cable lock that I lock to a fence or a rail at the beginning of the day. When I'm ready for lunch, I go back to the same spot and lock my deck up. Just don't forget to take the lock with you at the end of the day. A friend of mine had his lock cut off when he left it overnight.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This would fit in your pocket and it has 2 feet of cable:



















-Slyder


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

^^^ that is pretty much what I have. It isn't much but at least it is locked and someone would have to make a scene to get it off. Or at least more than just walking off with a board.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

These are stronger and just a bit more bulky still around $15:










I think I got mine at Toys'R'Us for like $9.99ish

-Slyder


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet - I'm going with the Burton lock. It's $10 on Amazon.

That is perfect for my needs. I plan to lock it to the fence if I head in. I could also lock up my buddies' boards with the 2' cable.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you guys believe a lock is a necessity? At the last resort I hit, there was one of those "Valet" services where you give them your board and they give you a button with a number on it. Free of charge.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't like having to wait in line...to drop it off or to pick it back up. When a lift ticket cost 60+ for the day I want as many runs in a possible.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I have that Burton one but have changed to a $10 combination bike lock that is easier to use and doesnt have an unnecassarily complicated mechanism.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend had one of those retractable cable locks until his brother (drunk, I think) cut the cord with a pair of wire cutters in about half a second. He did it to prove a point that a motivated and a halfway prepared thief could jack his board with mimimal effort and attention drawn. I know that logic states that a thief would take one look at a lock and move on to the next unlocked target, but I think that logic is more of a security blanket than a reality. Having one is probably better than nothing, but not by much. I don't even have that much faith in my 12mm bike lock.

Just my opinion. I used to hang out with some unsavory dudes and most consumer security measures aren't as big of deterrants as people like to think. That has made me paranoid, especially since I've already had one deck stolen from Mt. High


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it customary to tip the board check guys???

I know it says free...but...$1 or $2 ? I haven't used this service but it is offered by us.

I like the bike lock, I just keep it in my SB gear bag. Much thicker cable, and you could probably crack the code but I think I would be back before that happened, I'd hope.

-Slyder


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Texas Exclusive said:


> Do you guys believe a lock is a necessity? At the last resort I hit, there was one of those "Valet" services where you give them your board and they give you a button with a number on it. Free of charge.


At the main lodge of Seven Springs, there is a valet service that costs $1.50 /day. Drop your board off and they hand you a tag. You can use it as many times as you want throughout the day. 

But there is another lodge that we stop at to use the bathroom or warm up for a minute. This lodge doesn't even have locking racks for the equipment so I think my lock will provide some security. 



sook said:


> My friend had one of those retractable cable locks until his brother (drunk, I think) cut the cord with a pair of wire cutters in about half a second. He did it to prove a point that a motivated and a halfway prepared thief could jack his board with mimimal effort and attention drawn. I know that logic states that a thief would take one look at a lock and move on to the next unlocked target, but I think that logic is more of a security blanket than a reality. Having one is probably better than nothing, but not by much. I don't even have that much faith in my 12mm bike lock.
> 
> Just my opinion. I used to hang out with some unsavory dudes and most consumer security measures aren't as big of deterrants as people like to think. That has made me paranoid, especially since I've already had one deck stolen from Mt. High


Absolutely this lock can be cut with wire cutters. I realize that...
And of course there may be some theives out there that fully intend to steal a board and probably carry something to assist them - like wire cutters. This won't stop those people but I have to hope they don't find me on that particular day.

I am looking to stop that kid that walks by my board on the way to his car and says "man, that is a nice board...and it's not even locked up." Then grabs it and goes.

This lock WILL stop that kid because he is not very likely to be carrying wire cutters.



slyder said:


> Is it customary to tip the board check guys???
> 
> I know it says free...but...$1 or $2 ? I haven't used this service but it is offered by us.
> 
> ...


Ours is not free. It costs $1.50 and I do not tip. If it was free, I would probably give them $2 the first time I picked up my board but that's it.

And frankly, you shouldn't be in the lodge that often!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

slyder said:


> These are stronger and just a bit more bulky still around $15:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not these aren't much more secure. By applying pressure to pull the lock apart and rotating the dials you can determine the combo in under a minute. Walk away with no tools, a snowboard AND a lock. (I am not a board thief. I forgot the combo to both my bike locks and figured out their weakness.)


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I've trusted Kryptonite locks with my mountain bikes for years, so why not my board https://www.kryptonitelock.com/Products/List.aspx?cid=1002


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

Veccster said:


> At the main lodge of Seven Springs, there is a valet service that costs $1.50 /day. Drop your board off and they hand you a tag. You can use it as many times as you want throughout the day.
> 
> But there is another lodge that we stop at to use the bathroom or warm up for a minute. This lodge doesn't even have locking racks for the equipment so I think my lock will provide some security.
> 
> ...


totally agree. doesn't matter what you slap on your board, if someone wants it badly enough, they will find a way to take it. but would you want to be that assclown that pratically hands it over to them by not securing your ride in some form? even a saint would look twice at a nice deck and new bindings with no lock leaning on a wall near the parking lot.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I've trusted Kryptonite locks with my mountain bikes for years, so why not my board https://www.kryptonitelock.com/Products/List.aspx?cid=1002


Nice link! I love my bike lock made by them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your board. I wanted to put you onto a site that could also help in the recovery of your stuff. It's called *KarmaArmy.com*, and it's a virtual community whose members are dedicated to helping each other recover their stolen gear. You can also record your serial #'s and such so that you can easily access that information when filing a police report. We're working on some other things as well, so check us out, set up a profile, and become a member of the Karma Army.

And seriously, good luck finding your board. I hope it surfaces soon.

-Reed


----------



## crazykid (Jan 28, 2008)

ski key???


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool site, Reed. Your servers are taking a hit today it seems.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

It may sound like overkill but I use a full size 4-dial bike lock it semms bulky but it really isn't that bad unless you fall on it so if you already have one I would try that. good to see more people locking their stuff.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

The best defense:


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Well...I was going to purchase the Dakine retractable lock on Amazon for $10 (w/ free shipping), but I found this in the link provided...










It's $16 on Amazon with free shipping. Cable looks thicker and Kryptonite is a trusted name in the industry. It also has a built-in/removable LED light to help you see the combination. Great idea!


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

found this thread. It seems dakine/burton locks are almost useless but at least they are light. Any suggestion for a light-to-carry-in-your-pocket effective lock?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

lorcar said:


> found this thread. It seems dakine/burton locks are almost useless but at least they are light. Any suggestion for a light-to-carry-in-your-pocket effective lock?


Heres my one, I got rid of the Burton for this. The mechanisms on the Burton/Dakine ones are so much more complicated than it needs to be. Cost about $10.


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

Reede said:


> Heres my one, I got rid of the Burton for this. The mechanisms on the Burton/Dakine ones are so much more complicated than it needs to be. Cost about $10.


i have had a few locks but the one i carry now looks like this one and its made by master. found it at big lots for $6.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm surprised you guys don't have the ski key system at your resorts.

My resort isn't even all that big and we have it.

Smaller than your phone and weighs nothing.

Here's the website featuring a video on how it works : http://www.skikey.com/gallery/


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

ski? what are those?


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I added a website. If you browse through it, you'll see a map. It's clearly bigger in Canada than in the US for the moment.


----------

